# hehehehehe....You'll want to read this thread :D



## AgilityHav (Aug 20, 2007)

FINALLY, after a LONG labor(and no sleep on my part for a good 24+ hours) the babies are here!!!!!

Five, healthy furkids arrived today between 7:56 and 9:17pm tonight!!

Now, for those of you who have a facebook, and have been keeping track there, no cheating on what Im about to ask!!

so, there are five babies, and pics will of course be on here...they all have names, and I will list them, but can anyone guess what the theme is? I will only put the registerd names on, as the call names would be a dead give away, but the registered names all correlate with the puppy's "call" name.

Anywho, here they are(in the order they were born)!!

Hermosa's Ive Got Soul-male, black and white parti









Hermosa's The Chosen One-female, black and white irish pied









Hermosa's Worth Fighting For-male, blk and white irish pied









Hermosa's I Bring the Magic-female, solid white









Hermosa's Troubles Back In Town-female, blk and tan irish pied









Enjoy!!
:angel:


----------



## AgilityHav (Aug 20, 2007)

Also, we have a *live webcam* set up that will be on all throughout the day!!

here is the link(its on now!!):
http://www.ustream.tv/channel/Hermosa-Havanese-Puppies


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Congratulations, Natasha!!! What beautiful little babies. I see mommy is settling in with her newborn. Soooooo sweet! 

I have no idea what the theme is, but then again, it's WAY past my bedtime. lol


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Congrats on the litter, Natasha!
I guess I have a few minutes to spare to see the pups..lol

Ryan


----------



## DAJsMom (Oct 27, 2006)

Congratulations! beautiful puppies!


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

How wonderful!!! They look beautiful Natasha. I have no idea what the theme is either, but I am thrilled for you.


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

Wow, what beautiful babies! Congrats!!!
Carole


----------



## rdanielle (Sep 2, 2008)

Congrats! Love the Twilight theme


----------



## Jérôme (Dec 5, 2008)

Congratulations they are beautiful


----------



## HavaBaloo (Mar 24, 2009)

I will guess "American Idol", but really don't have any idea.

Sweet babies...will go check out the webcam!


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

Beautiful litter! I love I've Got Soul....but I'm looking forward to seeing pics of all of them as they grow


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

They're so cute!!! I want to see newborn puppies so badly, I think I'd want to steal them all. 
CONGRATS!!!


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

They are so tiny and cute !!! I love those webcams and will be checking it periodically. Congratulations.


----------



## Mraymo (Oct 30, 2007)

So cute. Congratulations. Can't wait to see them on the webcam. Thanks for posting pictures.


----------



## marb42 (Oct 19, 2008)

Congrats, Natasha. They are all adorable. I tried looking at the live webcam, but it wasn't broadcasting. I'll check back later.
Gina


----------



## tabby2 (Jan 19, 2009)

Congratulations! What adorable little ones. Given the timing, I'm thinking maybe American Idol?? It'll be so fun to watch them on your puppycam.


----------



## AgilityHav (Aug 20, 2007)

Thanks everyone!!
fyi, the webcam is up and will be on all day today!!

And nope, it isnt Twilight, or AI...although the theme could be related to either...


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

They are gorgeous!
It does my heart good to see a mommy dog and puppies that are soo well cared for-the way it should be. 
The webcam is neat-my daughter will love it!


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Congrats!! I love the webcam. What a sweet Mom taking care of her "beautiful babies".


----------



## DanielBMe (Nov 25, 2007)

Love the webcam! They are really cute, love the way they hobble around lol

Mama looks so proud too.


----------



## cjsud (Oct 26, 2008)

How exciting! I can't wait to watch them grow! Thanks for the pictures.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

That is so sweet, I've never seen puppies so young before. Thank you for doing the webcam!!!

I can't wait to show my kids when they get home today.


----------



## AgilityHav (Aug 20, 2007)

Sure guys!! Also, notice there is a chat on the webcam page, I doubt I will be leaving Hailey's side much today(except when I have to go to class this afternoon...silly college, always getting in the way!!) so I will be on there to chat if you have any questions or what not!


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Congratulations, Natasha! They are gorgeous! I have no guess as to what the theme may be but, we wouldn't mind a little "Trouble" around here :biggrin1:


----------



## AgilityHav (Aug 20, 2007)

Poor willow, she isnt anyones favorite!! I have a bunch of people who love Faith, one person loves Buffy, one of my friends in Afghans(among others) loves Angel and my best friend loves Spike! LOL...I guess Willow is all mine  haha


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

I love the name Willow! Go ahead and reserve her for me, then


----------



## AgilityHav (Aug 20, 2007)

hehehe, oops...I just gave all the call names away(why is it I can keep secrates for others, but not myself?!?!?!) well, if you look at the call names, the theme *should* be kinda easy to guess, LOL


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

Natasha, 

Congratulations!!! They are just soooo cute!!


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Congratulations!


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Vampires??? Ivy should know!


----------



## marb42 (Oct 19, 2008)

I can see the webcam now. How sweet, and mommy looks tired!!
Gina


----------



## AgilityHav (Aug 20, 2007)

Kinda vampires, LOL, since I gave away the call names, its a "Buffy the Vampire Slayer" litter, because, well, lets face it, our lovable little havs could so take on a vampire  

LOL, so the names are:
Angel-Hermosa's Ive Got Soul(He was a vampire with a sould...)
Buffy-Hermosa's The Chosen One
Spike- Hermosa's Worth fighting for(another good vampire, he fought to get a soul  )
Willow- Hermosa's I bring the Magic(Willow was a witch)
Faith- Hermosa's Trouble's Back in Town(the other, rouge slayer  She was the most difficult to deliver out of the bunch...)


----------



## AgilityHav (Aug 20, 2007)

Hailey is soo tired, but she is being such a good mom!!


----------



## Carefulove (Mar 20, 2009)

Those pictures are amazing! and the webcam, no more TV for me now, I can see pups all day long!


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Hailey looks beautiful, it's so sweet to watch her care for her babies. Brings tears to my eyes every time I look at the webcam.


----------



## AgilityHav (Aug 20, 2007)

aww, yeah, she is being such a good mom! It took her some time to realize she could walk to the other side of the whelping box for water and they would be okay, but I still had to convince her that she could leave the box for a few minutes to eat! She's getting there! She's so gentle with them, and tries to keep them all togeather  Im such a proud grandmaw!!!


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Congratulatios on your beautiful litter.


----------



## Petaluna (May 9, 2008)

they are all just beautiful, what a wonderful litter, everyone has such nice coloring and markings. Congratulations!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

They are gorgeous and I love your litter theme! I'm a HUGE Joss Whedon fan.  Buffy is my favorite so far, she is so pretty!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Ah Congrats Natasha. THEY LOOK ABSOLUTELY PERFECT!!! alas "the chosen one" has chosen ME!!! so I will see you in about 10-12 weeks to pick up my little slayer!


----------



## boo2352 (Dec 18, 2006)

Congratulations, and thanks for the webcam. I love Buffy (the puppy and the show)!


----------



## Hav a lot of pets (Apr 4, 2008)

I love the solid white female. That is what I want next, if I get to choose. That is what I was looking for when I got Linus, so obviously it does not always go as planned. 

I actually mentioned wanting a small playmate for Linus to my husband, and he didn't act like I was crazy at all. Small steps!

Karen


----------



## AgilityHav (Aug 20, 2007)

hehehe, yeah, I always use the, "we have so many now, you wont even notice one more!!"(we only have three dogs right now, but my mom thinks we have to many  )

The solid white girl is Willow


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

AgilityHav said:


> hehehe, yeah, I always use the, "we have so many now, you wont even notice one more!!"(we only have three dogs right now, but my mom thinks we have to many  )
> 
> The solid white girl is Willow


You can't have to many havs ever! :tea:


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

roh-oh. just had a few minutes to check out the puppcam. I can see I will be wasting a lot of time. I love how protective momma is, when you pick up a pup she does not take her eyes of her or you. But all is right now, all back where they belong. 4 little pups in row.


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

My daughter loved watching mommy and babies! She's doing a great job!
Not to change the subject, but I saw "puppy-in -the -window" on that site, where people watch puppies in this posh looking pet shop. This shop is really full of itself, and stating the pups aren't from mills (don't they all say that). The comments from people are unreal-some argue in the shops' favor just because they _say_ the pups aren't from mills. Others "get it" and comment accordingly. I may just comment myself.
Thanks again Natasha for treating your dogs the right way.


----------



## AgilityHav (Aug 20, 2007)

I can't imagine doing it any other way! There are a few good breeders that also do web-cams, but there are also a lot of bad breeders that use puppy-cams as an advertisement to sell pups  some of them do more harm then good though, looking at some...


----------



## mimismom (Feb 15, 2009)

Congratulations!! I could not guess the litter name, but I think they are wonderful! So adorable and the webcam is really cool!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

OMG!!!!! Congrats, they are beautiful. I am madly in love with "The Chosen One".


----------



## Hav a lot of pets (Apr 4, 2008)

I just took a peek at the web cam. Willow was getting cleaned up by mom. How sweet!
Karen


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

*"Im such a proud grandmaw!!!"*

Not old enough to drink (legally, anyway) and yet a grandma already! LOL 

COOL!!! Natasha, I see you are placing pups back in with momma. Cute! She's watching your every move. How sweet.


----------



## AgilityHav (Aug 20, 2007)

Yes, everyone was getting Wieghed before I left for school! Any time I take one out for any reason, she dosnt let them leave her sight!


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

I just peeked in on them and mommy is pooped!
Give them all a kiss from Pixie and me.


----------



## Hav a lot of pets (Apr 4, 2008)

OK, I know it was a long weekend and you need your rest, but could I have my daily puppy fix, please? 

You mentioned you weighed them. What do they all weigh? What do the parents weigh?

Karen


----------



## AgilityHav (Aug 20, 2007)

Sorry everyone, Im putting the puppy cam up now!!

We weigh them for the first few weeks to make sure all of the puppies are gaining wieght at a good rate, and that everyone is eating and growing. As far as I know, no one has an accurate way to figure out adult wieghts from puppy wieghts.

As of now, the whole gang is between 10 and 11.5oz. Spike is the biggest, Faith is the smallest.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Oh so..........CUTE! All of the puppies are adorable! Congrats Natasha!:clap2:


----------



## michi715 (Apr 8, 2008)

They're so great!! What happened to the puppy-cam?


----------



## AgilityHav (Aug 20, 2007)

Sorry! We just moved the babies into the living room and into a new setup, and I havnt had a chance to set up the webcam in the new location, it will be on tomorrow through out the day though!!! To make up for it though, I have new pictures!! They are two weeks old today!!! Ill post them in just a jiffy!!


----------



## AgilityHav (Aug 20, 2007)

Okay, so here are new pictures!!!

Angel: (and yes, angel IS a boy!!)


















Buffy:

















Faith:


















Spike:

















Willow(who is the first to open an eye! I would say the other will be open tmrw, and her siblings should follow in her lead soon!!)


----------



## AgilityHav (Aug 20, 2007)

All puppies are up and moving! So, today they got to meet their older Sister, Lizzy!!

Here is miss Lizzy with the babies, she is such a good "big sis" she was giving them all puppy kisses 

Lizzy and Willow:









Lizzy and Buffy:


----------



## Mraymo (Oct 30, 2007)

They're precious. I love the one where the pup is sucking on your finger and the one's with Lizzy are so cute.


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

So precious.


----------



## marb42 (Oct 19, 2008)

Oh, they are all so adorable. How sweet Lizzy is....
Gina


----------



## AgilityHav (Aug 20, 2007)

Thanks guys! Yeah, I was trying to get them to stand up and walk for the pictures, and Buffy was easy, let her suck on your finger, then move it away, and she will follow!!!`


----------



## Hav a lot of pets (Apr 4, 2008)

Those are so good! Thanks for the update!


----------



## michi715 (Apr 8, 2008)

Awww...they're adorable...I love the coloring on Faith!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Natasha, great shots of your puppies! They are so sweet and so tiny still. Lizzy is very pretty and it's really nice to see her with the younger ones.


----------

